# Do you buy DVDs?



## applecruncher (Jun 25, 2015)

When I moved 10 yrs ago I got rid of my worn out VCR and about 20 movies on videotape I’d either recorded or bought.

Bought a DVR. Since then, it’s been a few rentals, Netflix or cable (I don’t have/want HBO). Bought a few DVDs

But recently I decided to buy some movies. Got a few from a pawn shop…..(meh)….nothing really good. There are some movies I have watched repeatedly throughout the decades……..over and over and over and over, and I _still_ want to watch them sometimes.

:love_heart:“Body Heat” …gawd, I love, love, love that movie <sigh>
“Jagged Edge”
“Jungle Fever”

Enough for now.

Might get:
“Fatal Attraction” (had the video for 15+ yrs)
“Presumed Innocent”
"A Simple Plan"

(Even though these are on Netflix/Hulu) would love to REALLY treat myself by buying:
“Godfather” 1, 2, & 3
“Goodfellas”
:love_heart:“Breaking Bad” – the entire series (love, love, love it)
“Seinfeld” – all of it
“Columbo” – all of it
"Roots" - all of it

_……in due time_


----------



## Lon (Jun 25, 2015)

I buy them as a gift for others but not my self. Too much other free entertainment to view.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 25, 2015)

I never buy them. But, I would like to have the boxed set of The Godfsather Series!


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't buy them much, but  I DO have Gettysburg, Glory, Gods and Generals, Saving Private Ryan, and a couple others.  Thinking about buying the complete set of Band of Brothers (both the European Theatre one and the Pacific Theatre one) and Ken Burns' Civil War collection.  

I'm a history buff, particularly the Civil War and World War II.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 25, 2015)

Received Body Heat...aahh..
Now I gotta play it to make sure it works okay. layful: nthego:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 26, 2015)

Body Heat had the most exciting sex scene ever!  I remember men groaning in the theater when the guy broke thru the French doors to get to Kathlyn Turner in her panties...


----------



## oldman (Jun 26, 2015)

I buy them off of Craigslist.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 26, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Body Heat had the most exciting sex scene ever!  I remember men groaning in the theater when the guy broke thru the French doors to get to Kathlyn Turner in her panties...



No panties, but a fine looking woman.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 26, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Body Heat had the most exciting sex scene ever! I remember men groaning in the theater when the guy broke thru the French doors to get to Kathlyn Turner in her panties...



True but in that scene she had on a red skirt and white blouse, but yes, the white silk panties played a prominent, albeit brief, role. William Hurt breaking thru French doors was a classic scene. But what I _really _liked were the twists...a really good mystery. She played him like a fiddle.

People forget a young Ted Danson played the dancing prosecutor. I also liked Richard Crenna as the husband, and Mickey Rourke as the arsonist giving William Hurt instructions as Bob Seger's "Feel Like a Number" played in the background.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 26, 2015)

We buy boxed sets like The Roosevelts, Civil War, The Celts, World at War.  Sometimes we buy DVDs when visiting the US that are on sale.  We will take DVDs to Thailand with us as viewing on the tv is a bit limited. There is a free DVD library where we stay but we go through those pretty fast.  We are going away tomorrow for a week and I've picked out some of our DVD's to take with us as our cottage won't have satellite tv and the wifi will be too slow for us to bring our Roku box and get Netflix.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 26, 2015)

Never anymore and it's one less expenditure - I have loaded all old CD's onto I-Tunes and and watch movies and docs on Netflix as well as on public library free website.  I have a friend who is addicted to buying CDs and he has so many there's nowhere to put them anymore, and hasn't even listened to half of them.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 26, 2015)

Re: "Body Heat" the throwing chair thru the French door scene - I recall a former co-worker told me his ex-girlfriend tried to talk him into re-enacting that scene. I can see where it would be kind of fun, but the clean-up would be messy (all the broken glass) and expensive.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 26, 2015)

78's, 45s,  LPs, 8 track, cassette, VHS, DVD, CD, on and on...on sooner than one has the latest and way to play it, than a new media comes along....


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 27, 2015)

I really like the “Special Features” on DVDs.  Interviews with the actors, director, producer, writers, wardrobe people.  There are often scenes where I wonder “How did they do that?” or “Why did they choose such & such location?” – often it’s explained in the special features.

For example, “Body Heat” was filmed in 1981 during one on Florida’s coldest winters ever, and this is hidden because the movie has a hot/humid ‘feel’ and references are often made to the hot weather.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 28, 2015)

We sometimes buy DVD's, more often get them as gifts.Mr Oakapple bought The Sopranos on DVD, also The Lord Of The Rings and also The Hobbit films.A Simple Plan is a good film, we have that, also Midnight Run, It's A Mad Mad Mad Mad World, Moon, and various other series, like Morse, Jeeves And Wooster etc.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 28, 2015)

Oakapple, yes “A Simple Plan” is a dandy.  I love a good twist at the end, and there were actually two twists.  One involving the FBI agent, and another regarding the money itself.

Parts of it kind of reminded me of “Fargo” a little bit.  But although I love “Fargo”, there weren’t really any huge twists – it was more about things going oh-so-wrong from the beginning and getting worse, a main character who was very stupid, and criminals who did awful things yet were comical.


----------



## AprilSun (Jun 28, 2015)

I still buy DVDs. I don't buy movies but  instead I get the old tv shows like I Love Lucy, Cheers, Andy Griffith, etc. I know that a lot of them are on TVLand but, I don't have TVLand. I would have to pay twice as much as I'm paying now if I did and then I can only watch what they want me to watch and when they want me to all day long. I like purchasing the shows on DVD's and then I have control of what I watch and when I want to.


----------



## Kitties (Jun 28, 2015)

I have bought some DVDs. But it's been a number of years since I have. I'd like to get Netflix one of these days. I saw something on TV about the company once and each DVD is wiped down after it's received back at the center. They have just about everything. I also think there is a center in Sacramento, CA so not far from me.


----------

